# [solved] nm-applet (plasma) nach Wecken aus Standby

## mattes

Habe meinen Laptop neu installiert, nun ist Plasma (KDE5) drauf. Für WLAN nutze ich das nm-applet, funktioniert auch prinzipiell, aber nach Wiedereinschalten nach Standby bekomme ich immer den Fehler  *Quote:*   

> no session found for uid 1000

 . Nach Abmelden und Wiederanmelden funktioniert es wieder. 

Kann es sein dass es beim ersten Anmelden mit uid0 (root) läuft und nach Standby dann mit meiner UID? Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das prüfen und ändern kann..Last edited by mattes on Wed Jan 13, 2016 7:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo mattes,

das Problem ist vermutlich ein beim Suspend to RAM abschmierendes consolekit, und somit der Verlust der Session.

(schau auch mal ob es dazu was hilfreiches im dmesg gibt)

Und, schau mal nach einem reboot nach deiner von consolekit erstellten Session, via 

```
ck-list-sessions
```

und vergleiche sie mit der nach einem Suspend to RAM

Magst dazu bitte auch noch die "emerge --info consolekit" Ausgabe posten?

----------

## mattes

Hallo Josef, ich glaub du hast recht.

vor standby:

 *Quote:*   

> mattes ~ $ ck-list-sessions 
> 
> Session1:
> 
>         unix-user = '1000'
> ...

 

nach Standby

 *Quote:*   

> mattes ~ $ ck-list-sessions 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mattes ~ $ emerge --info consolekit
> 
> Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.1.12-gentoo x86_64)
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Ah ja, hab grad gesehen das es dazu auch schon einen Bug 563030 mitsamt Patch für consolekit gibt.

Magst den Patch mal testen? :)

----------

## mattes

also das consolekit-9999 ebuild geht!

Grüße Mattes

----------

